# Oscar By The Sea



## caramel camel (Jan 24, 2013)

I am moving to HK soon and considering living at the apartments known as Oscar By The Sea. 

Does anyone have any stories or experiences staying at Oscar By The Sea?

Are there Western expats that live there, or do they mostly live in Clear Water Bay/Sai Kung fishing village area?


----------



## dbi (Jul 24, 2013)

I lived across the bay from Oscar by the Sea. It is a nice area, but that usually means it's less convenient. If I recall correctly, you have to take a minibus or walk to the train station (Tseung Kwan O) There are a few expats there.


----------



## AnastaciaNastya (Feb 12, 2015)

*Oscar by the Bay query*

Hi Caramel Camel, i was wondering if you ended up living at Oscar by the sea? I spoke to a resident the other day (while doing an ocular) and she said that the entire area does get a dose of the Lohas landfill smell about 2x a year. Is this your experience? Also, are there a lot of expats living there and is it safe to walk along the cove to TKO MTR? Thanks!


----------

